# Venomous snake handling session



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

What a great opportunity I had this week to have had a one on one venom snake handling session with Alex Jeyes house of venom. 
The session started off with the meet and greet and immediately felt comfortable and at ease. Alex was very professional and knowledgeable as I gained valuable experience from the session. 

The night consisted of learning the upkeep , maintenance and general well being of the snakes . We also went through different handling techniques with various handling tools. A variety of snakes where used throughout the session. 


Overall the night was a great experience and highly recommend.
I have done this handling session as I am in the process of applying for my DWAL .


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Pukka m8 my girlfriend is paying for me to have the sessions for my birthday in April, plus after xmas going to start building a big out doors shed them see if I can get a dwa licence csnt wait


----------

